# Transmission q's (s13/s14)



## 93sr20det (May 12, 2003)

what are the differences (if any) between an usdm s13 tranny and a usdm s14 tranny? they are both 5 speeds.


----------



## jdm_yoshi (Feb 23, 2004)

not much difference except the s14 has an extra plug because of the obd II sensor..errr but s13/s14 tranny will work with any KA ok.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

none, both twin syncros on 2nd and 3rd, single syncros on the rest, 5 speed boxes.....same as the r32 skylines (besides teh front houseing)


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well since this is a transmission thread....how hard is it to replace synchros. could you easily fuck something up? i kinda need them but im actually talkin about one of my buddies with an eclipse who doesnt wanna pay a shop the outrageous prices for labor if its not that hard


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

C**t of a job, you need to do a complete gearbox rebuild......not something you do at home, unless you have the correct tools like a press etc.....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well fuck that im tellin him to go pay a shop lol. maybe my bro will do it for cheap though when he gets back from his high performance classes


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, thats not a weekend projet for jo blo in his semi-stocked garage of basic tools. you'll need some specific stuff, as well as the space and knowledge. tranny rebuilds take time and you have to be very careful. its best to let someone who knows them do it.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

nah we got a pretty nicely stocked garage...and many good connections if we need more tools. i didnt know it was a whole rebuild though i thought it was a synchro replacing....oh well. my bro can do it if he wants lol


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

nah the syncros are attached to the syncro cones/on the gearbox dog gears.....you need to remove the layshaft, and then the mainshaft to get them out (pull the whole trans to bits....) ....the mainshaft needs to be pressed out of the center useing a large press, and then you can dissasemble the coupling rings, and springs, THEN get down to the syncros....


----------

